# Surfside



## tstx92 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey guys, gonna give saltwater another go! I'm in Surfside for the weekend, brought my 8wt and my Diablo Amigo! Any good suggestions for where to put in? Was also thinking about trying my luck in the surf, thoughts?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/

Real time surf cam at Surfside. I think the surf might be great in the morning. Rising tide should push green water in as long as wind stays down. With a kayak, you could always hit the bay or marsh if the surf isnâ€™t looking great. Thereâ€™s a ramp at swan lake, plus a couple of put ins each at Drum and Christmas bay.


----------



## tstx92 (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, I checked the surf this morning and wasn't seeing any action. I ended up putting in to swan lake at bay avenue and spent hours paddling and casting but ended up skunked. Please help, I want nothing more than my first red on a fly!!!!


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

tstx92 said:


> Well, I checked the surf this morning and wasn't seeing any action. I ended up putting in to swan lake at bay avenue and spent hours paddling and casting but ended up skunked. Please help, I want nothing more than my first red on a fly!!!!


I think I'd try the SE shoreline of Christmas Bay. there's a kayak launch at:

The Kayak Put In
515 Amigo Ln, Freeport, TX 77541
29.048646, -95.165287

I'd head to the left out of the ramp - I'm always impressed with the water quality and grass on that shoreline. not sure if reds will be in there, but the water looked good last time I was there.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully Iâ€™ll get out sometime next week and find and stalk some redfish. My son and I ended up going over to Bryan beach late this morning. He likes soaking bait for whatever which means Iâ€™m going to be busy catching and casting it.

The water looked good. I got out with the fly rod just for a minute between all the baiting of hooks and unhooking of little sharks. Saw something messing with some shrimp so I tossed over a pink and white borski slider. Got rewarded with a trout.









Then it was back to the sharks and gafftop.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't overlook the surfside jetties on a weekday, incoming tide. There are some rocks you can stand out on and side cast along the jetty. You do not need to cast far when fishing the jetties since most trout I have caught are up against the rocks. On a weekend forget it.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Just watch out for guys walking up on you when you catch something. They have Ninja skills on those jetties.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I walked the Surfside jetties a little bit this afternoon. Lots of people on the deeper half. I stayed on the shallow part. I have to say it was fun and interesting. Tough on flies, though. Caught one little flounder on the channel side. Iâ€™d go again.


----------

